# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  How i made 300 gold & 70,000 gems -- Trading Post (1g startup - not too time intensiv

## diablohack72

I started with just 1 gold. And i focused on green quality gear.Armor mostly. This is basically how i "flipped" items. 

Start by choosing a level range- the 30's work very well for this. Set the filter to only bring up green quality items, and hit search. Now - organize items by the highest value. Usually these will be between 10-15s each, can go up to 25s+

Once organized- go through every item and put in a buy order of 2-3 of them-- always do the custom buy order price. Usually i can get items for 1s, sometimes 1s50c exetra. 

You can spend a good hour just putting in buy orders - i have put in over 1000 buy orders in a 24 hour period (taking 3 hours or so to put all the buy orders in) -- Items that are really nice for this are those that have 0 buy orders currently in. I tend to put buy orders at different prices so when people browse it doesn't show 48 orders by 1 person - and makes it less likely others will start doing this. ((that was before i chose to write this guide))

You will quickly see items start to fill up for pickup. Remember - the trading post is region wide - it's extremely active - and the lower level range is where many players currently are - which is why 30s and 40s work so well.

Every few hours - pick up the items from the trade post and repost them at 1c less than the lowest seller. Don't undercut by more than 1c- there is no point, people can't choose the seller, only the lowest seller price. 

You will notice items are actually selling at the 5-10-15s marks. Sometimes even 20-30s. 

Typically i can have 200-400 sell orders and roughly the same buy orders going at a time. Once a day or so i may cancel all buy orders and start to put new ones in.


Tips:
1. Don't put in bulk buy orders on any item - it will not help your cause. 
2. When you're re-listing an item, check how many other buy orders are on it. IF you see an item with 0 buy orders, you are selling 0 of it - that means you have listed this item before and it sold - and no competition at the moment. Put 5+ buy orders on it, at different prices. 
3. You can cancel your buy orders from the my transaction screen- but sell orders will cost you the 5% cost of listing. - cancel sell orders that are not being fulfilled once every 24-48 hours. 
4. You don't ALWAYS have to have the lowest cost. If there is 1 seller selling at 4s, and the next 20 are at 18s, list yours at 17.99 -- that 4s will sell (don't bother buying it yourself) - and then yours will be next up.
5. Armor tends to work better than weapons. Experiment - avoid the super high end (exotics) - mind you, i have been able to flip exotics i buy for 3g for 9g - but often times the markup (as you can see) is not as large, the risk is higher - and the TP cut can really get into your way especially if you see fit to re-list and lose the 5%.
6. Have a lot of bag space - it helps tremendously. 
7. If you see an item with 50 buy orders - put in buy orders in front of them in 1c increments simply to hide their order. It will make it so *some* sellers don't see "oh hey buying bulk and selling is a good idea".
8. Don't mystic forge the items up. The results will likely be one of those crap items that only sell for 1c more than vendor price.
9. Set items do well in the 30 range. The shadowfang stuff (or something like that) - medium armor set alone has made me a big chunk of gold. 
10. Stick to armor- commodities are traded for tiny profits too often and as such the amount of arbitrage you will find is negligible. 

EDIT: Extra Tips:
11. If you can find your own niche / market - more power to you (be it a level range you focus on or item type) -- may help battle any competition. 


Ill likely remember other tips when i get back to doing this later. These are just a few things i picked up as i was going along. Good luck/enjoy the cash. It's not unusual to make roughly 3-15g an hour. ((By this i mean, if you spend 4 hours putting buy orders, then 4 hours putting sale orders later.. that trip will likely net you 50-70g over the next day or so, rather than hour by hour.))

Good luck-- please post your success stories/questions/ your own tips as you go along with this!


TY to the mighty 9 who enjoyed/repped this!

----------


## somaliasky

I can confirm that this technique will work. I did similar things with other items for first few days, and i got up from 80s to 50g+. But you get super boring after awhile. And gold price is dropping crazy now, so unless you don't get paid well doing normal job, it`s not worth it.

----------


## pqs

+4 rep. will see how it goes

----------


## Insanico

Excellent guide, started trying it out.. i can see the benefit thanks again..

----------


## syther

Allright, will test this out tomorrow, when the tp is more active, since it's kinda late at the moment. Will report back

----------


## Dashdeer

Kind of curious, most of the items i'm coming across have like 20 buy orders now.. and there all about half of what the sell price is. For instance if an item is 20 silver sell price, I'm seeing alot of buy orders for 10s. Should I only put 1-1.50s for these? or should I try to be the highest buyer?

----------


## darkdroz

Be careful, Crafters cna easily manipulate this market. Creating the demand and supply - Stay away form crafted item for the most part. (

----------


## darkbluefirefly

> Be careful, Crafters cna easily manipulate this market. Creating the demand and supply - Stay away form crafted item for the most part. (


It's true, I haven't gotten success like OP but some of my guild mates, start their orders 1-2 hours before peek time, then sell it as the items come in, they stay near the NPC for TP pickup. That way they know what they will re-flip for.

----------


## Mumulica

Oldies but goldies +rep

----------


## Thrillseeker

Well thanks for ruining it for everyone...

----------


## pauk

> Well thanks for ruining it for everyone...


and thats why you got the title leecher

thanks for the guide, trying it out as we type

----------


## darkdroz

I'll reiterate - Be very careful of anything crafted or even similar stats.

Since this post I've seen a 28% increase in my hourly gold income. I'm rich enough so I'll tell you guys. I have been crafting items and posting them on sell order. I than crate my own buy orders for +15% crafting cost. Than I wait for people to beat my own buy orders - at which point I unload all my crafted items on them and make a pretty profit.

Be aware - don't blindly flip items.

----------


## kindbudz

> I'll reiterate - Be very careful of anything crafted or even similar stats.
> 
> Since this post I've seen a 28% increase in my hourly gold income. I'm rich enough so I'll tell you guys. I have been crafting items and posting them on sell order. I than crate my own buy orders for +15% crafting cost. Than I wait for people to beat my own buy orders - at which point I unload all my crafted items on them and make a pretty profit.
> 
> Be aware - don't blindly flip items.


this works until you hit a point where your buy orders are filling but nobody is beating them - then you're doubly out. or this scenario happens rarely?

----------


## Netzgeist

No offense but this is just asking for to be scammed. i can easily switch any greenie item price from 2s to 10s, then just lurk for all the greedies to order for 5s and dump my wasteless stocks.

----------


## Themistake

I like the guide. As a fresh 80, I've had a hard time finding trinkets, so I've been investing, and making money flipping them. Thanks

----------


## Instinktas

Well, yesterday i had 70silver and now i have 3g so basically this works very well  :Big Grin:  +rep

----------


## leetdemon

pretty much common sense playing the auction house  :Smile:

----------


## l1zard

I did on TP about 200g now, with my professions but I hate people who always ruined the price, they cant drop price about 1c they drop price by 1s and others follow this price...

----------


## meplz

My one wish is for ANet to abolish people from being able to place orders below the vendor cost of an item +15%. I feel like it drives away potential sellers because there appears to be a lack of demand. :/

----------


## conebone69

i'm confused by this what do you mean you post your crafted items into sell order BEFORE you place your buy orders. for example, a craft costs 1g. that means you said you would put in a buy order for 1g.15silver. how much would you listed the sell order for? also there's always the 5% fee you can't get back just for listing an item.

----------


## agracul

this uses to work right untill today. some just keep undercutting you by silvers, not coppers - on a regular basis. i hope these are bots and they would lose tonns of gold, and not ANet intervention  :Frown:

----------


## nwknu

Hi, nice guide ! thank you for it !

One question though, i don't get how you manage to buy items for 1s or 1.50s when there are tons of other people making buy offer at prices much more attractives to potential sellers ? I think i misunderstood something  :Frown:

----------


## KcBlack

This still works and I see it always working, but it does take time and you really can't just copy and paste 100%. I haven't made a killing but I can typically only spend 20min or so and it's added up to 4g profit in 2 days when I started with 6g so I'm at a total of around 10g. Wish people did learn that undercutting that much hurts themselves as well though! But it almost always goes back up after a few hours so don't be too quick to take down your posted items!

----------


## taimaidamshoo

I'm just confused at one part. For the buy orders that we should place, is the OP saying that we should place our orders at 1s for every item and it will eventually get filled? I placed a bunch last night at 1s and some at 1s50c and nothing was filled. Did he mean buy the items at 1s less than the sell price or literally buying the items for 1s?

----------


## agracul

> I'm just confused at one part. For the buy orders that we should place, is the OP saying that we should place our orders at 1s for every item and it will eventually get filled? I placed a bunch last night at 1s and some at 1s50c and nothing was filled. Did he mean buy the items at 1s less than the sell price or literally buying the items for 1s?


i guess he mentioned buying items for 1s,but the prices have gone up since the itme he posted way too significantly

----------


## afroNinja

I made roughly 18 gold in the two days that I did this, but I'm out. This worked flawlessly the first day after this was posted, but people have leaked this niche onto Reddit and elsewhere so crafters are expecting large buy orders and will try to scam you.

----------


## byte0215

Can u make a video? There are steps that i dont understand. if u dont mind. THANKS!

----------


## akosimhac18

When is the peek time? im from +8 gmt

----------


## leetdemon

due to this guide being posted this is useless now, as others have stated its been leaked all over the net..This guide is now a waste of time...dont bother.

----------


## Mumulica

Why its a waste of time ? You play with the numbers thats all. You're not the only one now, thou  :Smile: ))))

----------


## DNASt1st

i'm very confused about this whole thing, everything i see sells for 1copper more then vendor prices. why would you buy something that sells 1 copper more then vendor price? or is there other things? all rank 30 greens i see are say selling 94copper but i can vendor for 93. this is why i vendor every drop i get other then my yellows from farming dungeons witch doesn't make me much at all either. what am i missing or do i literally gotta go threw all the greens and find the few that might get lucky or something?

----------


## notorious879

Hello, i would like to answer to that post.

First of fall, excuse me for my english, not my native language.

I've read that thread for 45 min to be sure to good understand it. 

And its totally working. I made profit, at 100% of the time, but the problems is that the items take manny times to go in our buyed items.

I mean, for 300-500 Items on what i put auction, i get maybe 2-5 items every 2 hours, its very less...

Anyway thats a sure way to make monney. Not really fast, but sure.

Thanks.

----------


## zyreon

I've been doing this for a week now (thanks for the guide btw), and i always get about 20 items out of 80 buyorders in just 3-4 hours. If you just get 2-5 out of 300-500 buyorders, you are either doing something wrong with the price, or your market is just not popular enough. I'd suggest you try some other items.

----------


## notorious879

What items do you make for that tips? I can try too if u autorize me to know? Thanks for the answers btw.

----------


## pauk

just the specified items, so go green highest price in that category and than just offer 1 more than the highest bidder when there is profit to be made

----------


## Kelz

Just tried this a few minutes. While placing my buy orders I had time to sell bak 4/5 items (and placed a total of 60 items) for a whole time frame of 15 minutes so, pretty cool  :Smile:

----------


## Wuchscht

Thank you! sweet little guide  :Wink:

----------


## 22sg22

Indeed this guide is somewhat helpful.

----------


## pauk

btw the little effort thing int really true, i spend quite some time putting all my stuff back on AH

----------


## akosimhac18

This is not advisble atm. the listing fee will not back if you cancel the item

----------


## z1tecH

Great guide! thanks

----------


## abstractworld

I don't quite understand this. I've bought tons of greens and sold them for about double the price for each green and I spent around 1g. I ended up losing 20s through the whole process. I checked my history and all my items sold were sold HIGHER than I bought them.. :confused:

----------


## xvmon

> I don't quite understand this. I've bought tons of greens and sold them for about double the price for each green and I spent around 1g. I ended up losing 20s through the whole process. I checked my history and all my items sold were sold HIGHER than I bought them.. :confused:


you have to include listing fees+sale fees. Selling Price- Cost Price - listing fees - sale fees = -20s

----------


## trubshaw

This is a basic commodity trading technique called market making and is how banks make money from buying and selling stock. Two criteria need to be met:

1. The market spread (difference between buying and selling price) is big enough to cover transaction costs.
2. The market is liquid enough (there are sufficient people buying and selling the same commodity).
3. You can place bids (to buy) and offers (to sell) easily and quickly.

Basically one chooses a commodity, places bids just above the buy price and offers just below the sell price. Over time buyers and selllers will hit your bids and lift your offers and you will make profit where the buy and sell volumes match.

The risk is that you end up with more sells than buys (or vice versa) or become a sink for the commodity. It is therfore important to choose a commodity which is activly bought and sold.

It is only a matter of time before the gold miners have bots doing this automatically. (Just like banks do in the stock markets.)

One other technique being discussed is to make the market appear to have more sellers than buyers by selling or buying a large volume of commodity to make the market price appear falsely high or low. This is illegal in most stock markets and a very risky proposition in games where markets are controlled.

And lastly one can attempt to gain control over a commodity in the market by buying all the available stock. One can then attempt to sell the stock back at a higher average price. This is not recommended.

Trubs (Energy market trader)

----------


## SKODGEDEN

anyone been flipping at the lower lvl ranges these days? Is it still worth it ?

----------


## wizofoz

just tried placing 40 different orders on different armor pieces (lvl35 rare).
gonna see tomorrow if i will get any of those, and later gonna see if i will be able to sell them..

if i would get all 40 items, and sell them for buyout prices that were listed at the time, i would make more than 100% of my total investment (invested ~5g, return would be ~13g).

So yeah, gonna c if it works

Update1: Sucessfully bought 14 items out of 37 that i ordered, now gonna try and sell them

----------

